# clothing



## v1694 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey guys, 
I was wondering, what type of clothing would you guys reccomend for bugging out, but also for outdoor activities like hiking and camping. Are solid color (black or green) the way to go? Do they draw too much attention? Also how durable are they?

Thank you very much


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

Anything but cotton .....layers, some new tech thermals, the new Poly blends are great! stuff that wicks moisture! and you can wash it by hand  

Socks Socks Socks .....


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Your choice in clothing is very dependent on your climate and environment. Are you traveling through woods? Are you traveling through an urban environment. Are you in a warm climate, cold, or modest?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome, from Alanama - FEMA region IV.

I work outdoors, and find layers of fleece to be light while warm. The static bugs the heck out of me, but I am always very comfortable.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Where are you located? It has a lot to do with the advise you will get..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> Where are you located? It has a lot to do with the advise you will get..


Even Florida has closed schools due to winter weather. I'm guessing a cold place! :grin:

OK, so we are a little soft down here in the South,


----------



## XMTG (Jan 28, 2014)

For pants I would suggest earth tone BDU or cargo pants. Tan and green fit in just about everywhere. If you wear tan and have some spray paint around you can always darken them up if needed. Good socks and dri-fit type shirts. 5.11 makes some good pants that do not scream Amy/Navy surplus.


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

v1694 said:


> Hey guys,
> I was wondering, what type of clothing would you guys reccomend for bugging out, but also for outdoor activities like hiking and camping. Are solid color (black or green) the way to go? Do they draw too much attention? Also how durable are they?
> 
> Thank you very much


Solid black will stand out more during the day if your moving around, the earth tones are better. OD green does work in forestry type areas or areas with vegetation. Try and match colors to your bug out location. Durability will depend on the brand of clothing.

*for hiking and camping it's a good idea to have bright material that will stand out if you happen to get lost. Something you can stuff into a hiking pack or BOB.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Very much depends on where you live, whether you want to blend in with the sheep or you want military gear for camouflage and tactical use. I like OD green tact gear for my needs and being in a warmer climate (even though it does rarely get some mild cold weather) I prefer poly/cotton blended ripstop pants and synthetic tops for wicking moisture away while still serving and protective clothing.

PROPPER - Military, law enforcement and first responders apparel and uniforms.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

100% wool for outer layer. Black or dark green, brown if you can find it. Under Armour underneath with a lite layer of Gortex between. The 100% wool is the key. Nice and quiet in the woods and cold. Warm when wet. Plus it's kept our ancestors warm and alive for years. This is of course for cold weather. 

Summer a camo t-shirt and BDU pants or shorts.


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> Very much depends on where you live, whether you want to blend in with the sheep or you want military gear for camouflage and tactical use. I like OD green tact gear for my needs and being in a warmer climate (even though it does rarely get some mild cold weather) I prefer poly/cotton blended ripstop pants and synthetic tops for wicking moisture away while still serving and protective clothing.
> 
> PROPPER - Military, law enforcement and first responders apparel and uniforms.


I can get a hold of propper atacs pants, coats, and boonies. They would ship directly from the manufacturer.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

To be honest, if I had daily "survivor apparel" during SHTF it'd probably be my multi-cams, mainly because they're loose fitting, comfortable, repel insects, blend in with nearly any environment and provide basic protection from the elements. Depending on temperature and climate changes I'd just adjust accordingly. The way I see it, if they were good enough for me during the summers and winters of Afghanistan then they're good enough for when SHTF.


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

These guys pretty much covered cold weather, sry I can't remember if that's all you asked about, but summer clothing is just as important. I never recommend shorts simply because of the lack of security. Yeah pant legs aren't bullet proof, but they protect your skin from the sun, insects, in some cases snake or other animal bites, sticker bushes or thorn bushes. I have a pair of pants from the brand Columbia. I don't shop for that brand in particular but I found them at a discount retail store(Value City) at, just that, a discount. They are a very light, wicking material for sweat, olive drab green cargo pants. The have wide belt loops for belts up to 2 inches (standard for most tactical belts) as well as they zip off at the knees for the people that just have to disagree with me and like to wear shorts ;-). They work great, as have I found with BDU pants(any color pattern you choose). The shirt I feel the same about. I'm not necessarily saying wear long sleeves all day long. Short sleeves are fine just watch the sun, Sun Burn and Sun Poisoning are not fun at all especially when first aid is scarce. I would definitely put a light long sleeve shirt on if I was about to enter some heavy wooded area for the same reasons as the pants. Other members mentioned the Under Armor brand which I agree is great, especially now that I have found that that make other clothing besides their skin tight models haha. Me, being a rather "husky" fella, those shirts weren't the ideal choice of clothing no matter what they did for me. Personally, if I'm not at least somewhat comfortable, my morale is going down fast and I just plain will give up hiking anywhere until I feel like I can move normally. Sunscreen would almost be considered a clothing accessory because when it's 95 or 110 degrees, and it's high noon in the valley, I'm wearing it with everything. The last thing I can personally recommend is a good hat. I actually found my hat in the golfing section of a sporting goods store. It is an olive drab color only a shade lighter than the traditional Army OD Green. Think of a formal, more structured boonie hat haha. The sides are outfitted with a thin black netting which is so nice in the heat. It has a nice drawstring with a push button string lock. One of my favorite parts of the hat, which took me wearing it out three times to find it, was a hidden pocket in the top of the hat. It is hidden very well, and my only complaint on the whole hat, is it secures via Velcro(too noisy if your trying to move about discreetly). Other than the Velcro, the pocket is nice. I found it's big enough to hold probably a whole box of band aids(I keep an assortment of bandages in a zip-lock bag) as well as a map, some money maybe? It could hold some non-flat objects as well just don't know how I would fare with a big lump on my head while I was trying to hike up a hill haha.


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

Sry for the length guys!!! haha


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Welcome, from Alanama - FEMA region IV.
> 
> I work outdoors, and find layers of fleece to be light while warm. The static bugs the heck out of me, but I am always very comfortable.


You know you just gave away your off grid energy plan, right?

OPSEC, dude, OPSEC


----------



## adapt619 (Jan 28, 2014)

Why not cotton? I understand the whole wetness thing but if you have an outer layer that will protect from that then are you ok with cotton? Also I was looking at 5.11 for pants but couldn't figure out which ones weren't cotton if someone could help me out


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

adapt619 said:


> Why not cotton? I understand the whole wetness thing but if you have an outer layer that will protect from that then are you ok with cotton? Also I was looking at 5.11 for pants but couldn't figure out which ones weren't cotton if someone could help me out


Cottons good. It's just fades faster and takes longer to dry. I've personally always been hotter in it no matter the thickness. For the longest time though, winter BDU's have been cotton and summers poly/cotton blend. If I was in a colder climate area I'd pack cotton pants and tops, but you need to look at your environment. 5.11 has poly/cotton blends and cotton only. You've just got to look closer or go to a better site.

5.11 Tactical @ BDU.COM


----------



## preppersintent (Jan 26, 2014)

Would be nice if they marketed reversables again.....grey-man on one side and inside out ...camo!


----------



## preppersintent (Jan 26, 2014)

Ive worked in the tar sands atop a 40 foot cooling tower in minus 40 with a wind chill of minus 80...doesnt matter how many layers of what, if its a stationary repair job...U look like a balloon with gloves sticking out....and its frikken FREEZING....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

preppersintent said:


> Ive worked in the tar sands atop a 40 foot cooling tower in minus 40 with a wind chill of minus 80...doesnt matter how many layers of what, if its a stationary repair job...U look like a balloon with gloves sticking out....and its frikken FREEZING....


That is a problem, to be sure. Protecting my hands while maintaining the dexterity to work can be an issue.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

For cold weather I would suggest Wild Things Tactical. I would recommend the high loft pants/jacket and booties! They are expensive but these are something I will say you get what you pay for. Even here in Montana with below zero temps I can stand around and be inactive and still be VERY comfortable.. I have been trying different things over the years and this is BY FAR the best I have used.. Check ebay and craigslist and you can find some pretty good deals. I found a High Loft Jacket for a friend that still had tags on it for $100.. The woman bought it for her boyfriend and broke up before he got it.. Great deal for me!! I still have some friends in the Corps that turned me on to it..


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

v1694 said:


> Hey guys,
> I was wondering, what type of clothing would you guys reccomend for bugging out, but also for outdoor activities like hiking and camping. Are solid color (black or green) the way to go? Do they draw too much attention? Also how durable are they?
> 
> Thank you very much


Fleece or wool. I always carry a rain jacket and pants. Spare socks. Zip up fleece. Rain hat and regular ball cap. I'm in the mountains a lot and it can get chilly even in summer.


----------

